# Concentration?



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok I realize if I fall asleep during the tapes they are still working on my sub-conscience. I finally stayed awake past the countdown on side 2 & I heard Mike say something like just concentrate....... He was talking to my sub-con right? not me awake right? Because, I seem to have no will power to stay awake at all. I thought it was a real victory to stay awake that far into the tape.(1st time aside from my very 1st attempt, during the giggle detention session







)But I remember thinking last night right B/4 falling asleep, I hope he's not talking to me, asking me to concentrate! Cause there seems to be no way for me to do that awake. So I'm hoping he is talking to my sub-con & not me. But being a person who grew up doing what I was told to do, I think it bothered me a wee bit that I couldn't do as I was told. Is this too weird?? I thought, Sorry Mike I can't concentrate right now, I'm falling asleep.







Man what I wouldn't have given for these tapes when I was younger & suffered terrible insomnia! I do the relaxtion thing & then POOF I'm gone! So i'm pretty sure it doesn't matter, but that old tape of "Do what you are told" ran there & I'm wondering if its OK to tell that tape "Hush UP they aren't talking to us"







Thanks! BQ


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

hi BQ:Its alright to fall asleep Mike states that actually and hes telling your sub concious to keep on track because it does wander sometimes. God knows mine does I hope the giggleing has settled.DeniseDay 37


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi BQ and Denise!!! Yes, you are right, he is talking to your subsonscious. AZ mom said she slept thru the whole thing and couldn't remember anything Mike said on the tapes, and she has had great success. If you can stay in a relaxed state, that is fine, but if you do fall asleep, don't worry about it at all. And, listen to the introduction again from time to time as I mention in the other post. Mike answers lots of things you may be wondering about now that you are into the sessions. I forgot much of what the intro said, and when I relistened to it, the information was refreshed for me and it helped a lot!!! Enjoy your journey...and keep us posted!!! Take care. Hope your wrist is feeling better, BQ...and that you are fully recovered from those 6 yr. olds!!!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

BQ,I think Mike says just "concentrate on the sound of my voice" to stop you from thinking about other things. I know sometimes my head is full of thoughts going in and out, and I am reminded to stop all of that, and listen to his voice. Sometimes, the conscious mind is active, and needs settling down. You should do very well with hypnotherapy, as you have a strong belief system to do what you're told.







AZ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here's the thing.....I didn't make it awake thru the intro tape either, that's probably why I'm asking these silly things! Poor Mike, I feel like he's worked so hard on these tapes & here I am falling asleep everytime. However I know that's the nature of it all. But its hysterical to me, the poor guy only needs to utter a word or three & I'm out like a light. It's like Phil Rizzutto the old Yankee announcer. I'd wait all week to watch a Yankee game, Phil would open his mouth & for whatever reason, immediately I'm in ZZZZZ land. Miss the whole game. Same thing with Mike. Anyways I'll tell that old tape of mine to hush up, that he's talking to the old sub-con. You know come to think of it, I wonder if falling asleep in front of the TV is a good idea. Who knows what one's sub-con is picking up!







Thanks for the reassurance. I think I'm gonna listen to the intro tape in the middle of the day & see if I can hear what he actually says!







BQ


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2001)

HI All,BQ, Let the old was drop away. Now is whats important. No problem drifting away either







I get quiet used to people drifting away







In my surgery I have a few people who just lay quiet and their gone and the ZZZZzzz come. It shows the subcon is comfortable with what is being said, and letting it happen. When I am with them it shows they are comfortable with me too.No worries, enjoy your journeyBest RegardsMike


----------

